# Survivor 3/21/2012



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Colton jinxed himself, but good! Alicia has a lot of back-peddling to do now to dig herself out of this one. Whoop!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Alicia is a nasty human being. I hope the parents of the children she teaches make sure she is fired. What an example for children she is.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Karma. I love karma.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

I am not one to wish pain or hurt on anyone but.... couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Hopefully Alicia is next.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I wanted him gone, but in a more demoralizing way.

I wonder if they'll bring him back for another season.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Langree said:


> I wanted him gone, but in a more demoralizing way.


Me too. This allows him to claim that he was running the game, and the only thing that could stop him was an appendix.



Langree said:


> I wonder if they'll bring him back for another season.


Of course they will. And it will be just like when Russell Hantz played for the first time against people who knew his game; he'll be gone quickly.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

What's an appendix?

It's right here....

Oh... (dumb face)






That was freaking hilarious!!!!

I don't know why but I feel like breaking out in sing: Ding dong the witch is dead..... Bug bye colton


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Glad I don't have to watch that POS anymore but yeah he'll be back. And he'll dominate the reunion show.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

jlb said:


> What's an appendix?
> 
> It's right here....
> 
> ...


My wife and I actually sang that song.

Earlier when he and Alicia were tearing apart the girl going home, it was PAINFUL to watch. Pure mean, for no good reason.

Same here - never want to wish harm upon someone..

...and also the same that I feel gypped.. I wanted to see him suffer the loss of being voted off while holding an idol.

Horrible brat. Maybe the season will feel better now. Not looking forward to whichever season they try to bring him back for, except to see him voted off quick.

..Jeff


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

I know at least one time before (possibly more) someone was eliminated from the game before the immunity challenge and they still ended up making one of the tribes go to tribal. I was so hoping this was going to be another one of those episodes and we'd kill too nasty birds with one stone.

Alicia I've hated since day one. She's just been a nasty B since the beginning. Colton was just annoying and pathetic at first. It wasn't until he got confidence that he turned into a nasty B. Today I couldn't decide which one I hated more.

Was this the first time we learned what Tarzan's profession was? I know some people were speculating before that he might be a doctor and putting on an act. And today next to his name it said "plastic surgeon".

Fart girl was hilarious, having no idea what appendicitis was, and then sounding like she thought maybe it was contagious. How the hell does that even happen...how can she possibly have no clue. I never had appendicitis nor knew anybody that ever had it, but I still probably knew what it was by like age 12 or something.

If they're merged with 12 people, that means everyone left is on the jury, right (it's been 3 finalist + 9 jury pretty much every season recently, right)?


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

tiams said:


> Alicia is a nasty human being. I hope the parents of the children she teaches make sure she is fired. What an example for children she is.


Didn't we have another season with a really nasty teacher? Was that naonka?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Ahhhh, I loved everything about this episode. Seeing Colton in tremendous pain was one of the more satisfying images of the series. Not giving Alicia the idol...a true d-bag to the end.

Kat's a moron. "I'm more worried about the appendix thing and how do I not get mine hurt."


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

When Colton told Kristina that she could go home by jumping in the fire, I wish she would have said "Or I could get kicked off for beating the crap out of you."


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

When Christina was trying to get Alicia to move over, she should have just laid down next to her and spooned up close, invade that private space. I bet Alicia would have put her hands on Christina to push her away.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

jkeegan said:


> when he [Colton] and Alicia were tearing apart the girl going home, it was PAINFUL to watch. Pure mean, for no good reason.


I was beginning to wonder, since it was SO over the top and mean, if it actually was a plan to fool & blindside another player, like Tarzan. Also, when Colton got sick the lap his head was on was Christina's, which felt really weird given the way he was ripping her up earlier. And Christina didn't have any reaction to the meanness whatsoever.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

That's really gotta suck though. Get into the middle of the game, then whack - an appendix takes you out. In a way, I kinda feel sorry for him, if only for the timing of it all. And somehow I worry it might just makes the show less interesting...

But yah, if I were on the island, or had to interact with him in person, I'd probably be doing a happy dance too...


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Alicia might be safe now with the merge since she's reunited with the women. That would be a shame too, she needs to go, she is obviously very hateful and mean.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

The interaction with Colton and Alicia with Christina was horrible to watch. They were terrible. I'm glad Colton is gone. Had I had to watch much more of that I think I would have stopped watching Survivor. It was too brutal for my tastes.

tk


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

This is going to be interesting because I don't think all the guys will stick together and I don't think all the women will stick together.

Could be hard to get a group of 7 together to take control of the game. Maybe Kim and the other 3 that had just formed an alliance can pull in 3 more. They would have 7 and control, yet would still have a group of 4 within the 7 for later.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

pendragn said:


> The interaction with Colton and Alicia with Christina was horrible to watch. They were terrible. I'm glad Colton is gone. Had I had to watch much more of that I think I would have stopped watching Survivor. It was too brutal for my tastes.
> 
> tk


Yeah, that was so unnecessary. Never understood why people who are "winning" do things like that.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Halleluia! And you know why.

Colton was nothing short of a bully. "Jump in the fire." Isn't this just what bullies are currently doing? Goading their victims into suicide and it's become a national concern. I know why the others didn't rise to her defense but it sure would have been wonderful if someone had stood up to Colton and said THAT is enough! 

I'm so delighted he's gone I can't tell you. And although I would prefered to have seen him actually voted off, this exit is still satisfying. I've had appenticitis and I know the pain. Really, a despicable person and I'm thrilled that he won't be on the jury. How fitting that he took the idol with him. A jerk to the end.

And, Alicia . . . well I hope the parents of the special needs kids take a closer look at her. I think this is the second time a special needs teacher has been revealed to be cruel and uncaring.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Yay no more Colton! 

Jeff looked almost happy when he was talking to Colton after the exam. 

Yay, no more Colton!!!


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Ah, that's some good schadenfreude! So glad that guy is off the show, I can only hope they spare us an encore performance. My only disappointment tonight was that Alicia didn't go home at tribal.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Neenahboy said:


> Ahhhh, I loved everything about this episode. Seeing Colton in tremendous pain was one of the more satisfying images of the series. Not giving Alicia the idol...a true d-bag to the end.
> 
> Kat's a moron. "I'm more worried about the appendix thing and how do I not get mine hurt."


Another epic case of Survivor instant Karma. Loved it. Loved it. Loved it. It's one of the reasons I still like this show so much. Also, I don't think "Touche" means what Kat thinks it means...


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

bareyb said:


> I don't think "Touche" means what Kat thinks it means...


It's that thing you're sitting on. She thinks she was calling Jeff an ass.


----------



## Zarisa (Feb 16, 2012)

Tonight I looked like the cheshire cat. I was so so happy to be rid of that loathsome fool. The idol was the only thing that gave that child power. It was so perfect to see him crying on the ground writhing in pain. Hopefully he got it back ten fold. An evil person to the core.

BTW it hasn't been confirmed that it was his appendix. We only know that he was sent off island to a hospital with that being the likely culprit. I'm curious tho. The scenes where he is talking to the camera. He seems to be in the jungle....but it's like it's filmed after him being carried away. Ya it could be filmed near the hospital. Just curious is all.

Ding dong the racist is dead.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

> I'm curious tho. The scenes where he is talking to the camera. He seems to be in the jungle....but it's like it's filmed after him being carried away. Ya it could be filmed near the hospital. Just curious is all.


Although he was wearing the same shirt, he was clean shaven.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Jeeters said:


> Although he was wearing the same shirt, he was clean shaven.


Turns out it wasn't appendicitis after all. He farted twice and felt much better and will now be rejoining the game.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Second only to Colton's painful writhing on the ground was this gem...

Jeff TOTALLY called out Alicia during the reward challenge. It was like he was really gunning for her. Maybe that was the edit and he gave equal doses of grief to all the players, but WOW... 

And I loved everything he said.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I liked how Christina stood up to Alicia and told her to go ahead and whack her. I was hoping some of the others would see how badly Colton and Alicia were picking on Christina and maybe re-think their strategy a bit. But that doesn't matter now.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Colton keeping the idol speaks volumes on his character. What a despicable person he and Alicia are. Can't wait for the live finale.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Neenahboy said:


> Kat's a moron. "I'm more worried about the appendix thing and how do I not get mine hurt."


That may be one of my favorite Survivor lines ever. We were cracking up!


Zarisa said:


> BTW it hasn't been confirmed that it was his appendix. We only know that he was sent off island to a hospital with that being the likely culprit.


At Tribal Jeff confirmed that it was his appendix and that Colton had to have emergency surgery.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

So did they dress Colton up after the surgery to make those comments about his illness? He looked in pretty good shape with no weight loss.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, Dwight did come back to the training just one day after getting his appendix out. 

I hope Colton won't be back till next season when there will be players that will beat the crap out of him.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

bareyb said:


> Turns out it wasn't appendicitis after all. He farted twice and felt much better and will now be rejoining the game.





Family said:


> So did they dress Colton up after the surgery to make those comments about his illness? He looked in pretty good shape with no weight loss.


I kept telling my wife BS on the appendicitis - he has gas!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Well, Dwight did come back to the training just one day after getting his appendix out.


Who?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> Who?


Different show (The Office).

Although Dwight Schrute being a contestant on Survivor would be all kinds of awesome.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

heySkippy said:


> Who?


Sorry, Dwight is a wild character from a sit com. The Office.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Kat's a moron. "I'm more worried about the appendix thing and how do I not get mine hurt."


lol Everytime I see/hear her I think of the Seinfeld episode where Jerry is dating Tawny Kitaen: She is the most despicable woman I have ever met in my life. I have never been so repulsed by someone mentally and so attracted to them physically at the same time.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Sorry, Dwight is a wild character from a sit com. The Office.


I'm confused. You're saying the actor who plays him had his appendix out in real life and was training for something the next day?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> I'm confused. You're saying the actor who plays him had his appendix out in real life and was training for something the next day?


Nope, that was from the plot of a recent show. He's so intent on being at this session that he shows up the next day even though his incision is still oozing.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

The reunion show will be the Colton show. He'll go on and on about how he was dominating the game and only emergency surgery kept him from the million. I really hope Jeff gives him very little screen time. 

I know Kat is young but how do you go through life being so dumb.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

VegasVic said:


> The reunion show will be the Colton show. He'll go on and on about how he was dominating the game and only emergency surgery kept him from the million. *I really hope Jeff gives him very little screen time.*


like that's going to happen.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Langree said:


> I wanted him gone, but in a more demoralizing way.
> 
> I wonder if they'll bring him back for another season.





InterMurph said:


> Me too. This allows him to claim that he was running the game, and the only thing that could stop him was an appendix.
> 
> Of course they will. And it will be just like when Russell Hantz played for the first time against people who knew his game; he'll be gone quickly.


I don't think they will bring him back. There are certain people who are "ugly" and he is one of them. The producers brought in Russell because he was an interesting character. I don't see them bringing back someone who never had a redeeming quality.

Colton isn't a villain the likes of Hatch, Russell, or Jerri, he's a bad person. I don't think there is much calling for such a hateful, racist, bigot to return to the show (precedence has been set for a non-returner the likes of Brian Heidik et.al.)


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I kept telling my wife BS on the appendicitis - he has gas!


We were saying the same, and hoping that he got pulled from the game simply because he was a baby with a low pain threshold. But at tribal Jeff did confirm that Colton had to have emergency surgery.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

jkeegan said:


> ......Not looking forward to whichever season they try to bring him back for, except to see him voted off quick.
> 
> ..Jeff


If they don't bring him back next season, then he cannot possibly go far. Next season would be the only season where noone would know his game. But any subsequent season, most players would likely have seen his game and know up front what an ass he is.....


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

loubob57 said:


> I liked how Christina stood up to Alicia and told her to go ahead and whack her. I was hoping some of the others would see how badly Colton and Alicia were picking on Christina and maybe re-think their strategy a bit. But that doesn't matter now.


Oh I think Leif and "Jason"  got a real good look at the behavior of Colton and Alicia last night. Tarzan seemed to be the only person unfazed by their totally over-the-top and completely unnecessary excessive meanness.

I hope Christina is able to make inroads with the other tribe and expose Colton and Alicia as the ousters of Monica. She got blindsided by the vote too and could be a useful ally (so long as the other women - Sabrina specifically - are told what Alicia and Colton engineered).


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

betts4 said:


> Well, Dwight did come back to the training just one day after getting his appendix out.
> 
> I hope Colton won't be back till next season when there will be players that will beat the crap out of him.


I think the next season is already being filmed right now based on Probst's twitter and facebook posts. Last week it was "heading to an undisclosed location and not able to watch the show live with all you fans" and this week it was something along the lines of "if I have internet, I'll be online during the show". Very odd for him considering how long he's been doing live tweets during the show using Twitter and Tout.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Are they filming next season already? I know the fall airing/spring filming overlap because there are only a couple months between seasons but I'm not sure if the spring airing/fall filming overlap.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

LordKronos said:


> Was this the first time we learned what Tarzan's profession was? I know some people were speculating before that he might be a doctor and putting on an act. And today next to his name it said "plastic surgeon".


It has said that in the past. I remember several episodes ago saying to my wife "he's a plastic surgeon?"


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

VegasVic said:


> The reunion show will be the Colton show. He'll go on and on about how he was dominating the game and only emergency surgery kept him from the million. I really hope Jeff gives him very little screen time.
> 
> I know Kat is young but how do you go through life being so dumb.





Jebberwocky! said:


> like that's going to happen.


Yeah - I think Colton will be given an opportunity to defend himself and his actions for an entire segment ("When we come back, Colton gets to finally answer to his actions"), and then will be relegated to nothing but a background item. They will move on from him. Though, depending on how far Kat goes, she may get a short segment for all the stupid stuff she's said and done too!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

While Dalton is away at the next Survivor location, Jessica Shaw did the recap:

http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-season-24-episode-6-colton-appendiciti/


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

So they ARE filming the next one already. Interesting. Dalton usually spends the first few days of filming on location.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Jessica Shaw:

"Did you know the stomach is commonly referred to as the &#8220;little brain&#8221; because it&#8217;s the largest area of nerves outside the brain?"
_______________________________________________

I've often heard of another body part referred to as the "little" brain but not the stomach


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Yeah - I think Colton will be given an opportunity to defend himself and his actions for an entire segment ("When we come back, Colton gets to finally answer to his actions"), and then will be relegated to nothing but a background item. They will move on from him. Though, depending on how far Kat goes, she may get a short segment for all the stupid stuff she's said and done too!


18 contestants to start, they're down to 12, so he's on the back row at the reunion.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

So they seperate the tribes for 2 days and then merge them back? This makes no sense to me! I'd be pissed if I had to bust my ass to make a new camp only to merge 2 days later!


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I wonder if Colton has a website somewhere.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I don't think they will bring him back. There are certain people who are "ugly" and he is one of them. The producers brought in Russell because he was an interesting character. I don't see them bringing back someone who never had a redeeming quality.
> 
> Colton isn't a villain the likes of Hatch, Russell, or Jerri, he's a bad person. I don't think there is much calling for such a hateful, racist, bigot to return to the show (precedence has been set for a non-returner the likes of Brian Heidik et.al.)


Don't see Brian even remotely close to what Colton is like. What was so bad about Brian?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

pmyers said:


> So they seperate the tribes for 2 days and then merge them back? This makes no sense to me! I'd be pissed if I had to bust my ass to make a new camp only to merge 2 days later!


Wouldn't it be closer to 5 or 6 days?


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> Don't see Brian even remotely close to what Colton is like. What was so bad about Brian?


Google says he shot a puppy with an arrow.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Boston Fan said:


> We were saying the same, and hoping that he got pulled from the game simply because he was a baby with a low pain threshold. But at tribal Jeff did confirm that Colton had to have emergency surgery.


Just because he had surgery does NOT mean he had appendicitis. If a person presents with symptoms and complaints like Colton did, a surgeon will usually open him up and take his appendix out. You can't say for sure he has appendicitis until the actual appendix is removed and examined. even an ultrasound isn't definitive. Lots of times a Dr. will operate and find that there is nothing wrong with the appendix. That said, I don't think Colton just had gas.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Another example of why I love this game:

No matter how bad things seem for you, don't give up....You NEVER know what might happen tomorrow. You just have to get through today.

Great job "cockaroach"!


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

jkeegan said:


> Google says he shot a puppy with an arrow.


Hasn't everyone done that?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Wouldn't it be closer to 5 or 6 days?


Yes, I think last episode covered 3 days and this one covered 2-3. Merging at 12 is pretty normal. Not sure whether it's normal to do a Switch at 14.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I always thought the merge came a couple of weeks later, around 10 but I'm too lazy to look it up  But I think mixing up the tribes and then doing a merge the next week hasn't happened before. 

The next couple of weeks should be good. I don't see any dominant alliances right now that can control the game. People will be scrambling.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Judging by some comments made here some peeps have given up on the show. If the producers study the ratings and find that to be true........then we've probably seen the last of Colton.

Maybe survivor has jumped the shark!!


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

bryhamm said:


> Don't see Brian even remotely close to what Colton is like. What was so bad about Brian?


Both Probst and Burnett have done interviews where they say him and his season were one of the worst and nobody from Thailand (specifically him) will ever be on Survivor again.

Brian was cold, calculating, and heartless, but he did it with a smile. Very much like Russell without the bully aspect IMO. Colton? Not so much.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, I think last episode covered 3 days and this one covered 2-3. Merging at 12 is pretty normal. Not sure whether it's normal to do a Switch at 14.


regardless if it was 2 days or 5 days, it was very strange to have a shuffle/split and then a merge at back to back TC.

I guess it's good because it will keep the players guessing, I just found it very strange.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I bet if Colton hadn't been evacuated they wouldn't have merged until next week.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Did Jeff say if the surgery was successful? Maybe Colton died under the knife.

Oh wait, that was probably too harsh, but maybe they could just have cut his tongue out. Or a lobotomy?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Did Jeff say if the surgery was successful? Maybe Colton died under the knife.
> 
> Oh wait, that was probably too harsh, but maybe they could just have cut his tongue out. Or a lobotomy?


Or told him to jump in the fire.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

pendragn said:


> The interaction with Colton and Alicia with Christina was horrible to watch. They were terrible. I'm glad Colton is gone. Had I had to watch much more of that I think I would have stopped watching Survivor. It was too brutal for my tastes.


This. It is not acceptable to glorify this behavior on TV. I can only hope Alicia is gone soon.

I was hoping Kat would ask if appendicitis is contagious. A side note...when I was 12 my appendix burst, but nothing bad happened to me. The doctors were dumbfounded. They said the chances of that were one in a million. I had a bunch of tests done afterwards for them to try to figure it out. It's definitely no fun getting a barium enema when you're a 12 yr old boy!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

loubob57 said:


> I bet if Colton hadn't been evacuated they wouldn't have merged until next week.


I'm not sure. There still would have been somebody going home even if Colton hadn't left.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I think Colton is someone that has NEVER been like that before. Remember the beginning of the season when he was practically crying that he had no friends. He was someone that had NO idea what to do in the situation. Some people freeze, some shine and he just went off the deep-end with meaness. It is very possible he was never 'that guy' ever before.

The beach can do that to some people. That being said, he needed to go.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Magister said:


> I think Colton is someone that has NEVER been like that before. Remember the beginning of the season when he was practically crying that he had no friends. He was someone that had NO idea what to do in the situation. Some people freeze, some shine and he just went off the deep-end with meaness. It is very possible he was never 'that guy' ever before.
> 
> The beach can do that to some people. That being said, he needed to go.


According to his self-description prior to the show he IS that guy. Except he thinks he does it with charm.

http://www.edgepalmsprings.com/ente...et_colton_cumbie_::_survivor’s_gay_republican


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Boston Fan said:


> We were saying the same, and hoping that he got pulled from the game simply because he was a baby with a low pain threshold. But at tribal Jeff did confirm that Colton had to have emergency surgery.





tiams said:


> Just because he had surgery does NOT mean he had appendicitis. If a person presents with symptoms and complaints like Colton did, a surgeon will usually open him up and take his appendix out. You can't say for sure he has appendicitis until the actual appendix is removed and examined. even an ultrasound isn't definitive. Lots of times a Dr. will operate and find that there is nothing wrong with the appendix. That said, I don't think Colton just had gas.


You sure used a lot more words than I did to confirm that he had emergency surgery.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> I always thought the merge came a couple of weeks later, around 10 but I'm too lazy to look it up  But I think mixing up the tribes and then doing a merge the next week hasn't happened before.





pmyers said:


> regardless if it was 2 days or 5 days, it was very strange to have a shuffle/split and then a merge at back to back TC.
> 
> I guess it's good because it will keep the players guessing, I just found it very strange.





loubob57 said:


> I bet if Colton hadn't been evacuated they wouldn't have merged until next week.


If we hadn't had a medical evacuation, the 13th player wouldn't have gone home until the end of this episode, and then the Merge wouldn't have happened until the beginning of next week's episode. Then the Switch and the Merge wouldn't have seemed so close together. However, for all intents and purposes, the result is the same, except that the players found out about the Merge about 12 hours sooner than they normally would have.

It will be interesting to see whether the information that Christina provided to Leif and Jonas will end up helping the guys. They now know that there is a tight alliance of five girls, and that Christina is not part of that group. It will make her a more easy target to flip. Without Colton and Alicia being so blatant about Christina being the next to go, it's possible she may not have given up that information.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I'm not sure. There still would have been somebody going home even if Colton hadn't left.


True but there would have been only one team at TC, the merge would have happened the next day on the set, the next week in broadcast time.

ETA, Devdog said the same thing


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

Came here to say "Ding dong the witch is dead", but I see others already beat me to it. 

I'm very glad to see Colton gone, and I wish Alicia could have gone with him. They are both very nasty people. There was no excuse for the way they were treating Christina.

I was amazed that Christina didn't get more angry with Colton when he was being such a jerk, and later it was even more surprising how she was taking care of him. I don't think I could have been so gracious. Christina seems to be a person of good character, so I'm rooting for her.

Cat is a crackup with all her goofy comments. One piece of advice for her:
"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt."


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Okay, my disgust with Colton and Alicia is complete:

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...tit=Survivor:+One+World+-+Secret+Scene+Colton

He pulls the corners of his eyes (you know what I mean) to mock Christina. And Alicia happily copies him. Two amazingly disgusting people And she's a special needs teacher. Wow.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Wow, they're even more pathetic than I thought.


----------



## dhelsley (Sep 28, 2004)

stark said:


> When Colton told Kristina that she could go home by jumping in the fire, I wish she would have said "Or I could get kicked off for beating the crap out of you."


OMG. I shouldn't, but...:up:


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Here's an interview with Colton. He still has his appendix.

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...olton-cumbie-realizes-that-karma-got-him.html

"I'm obviously 100% better. What happened was I was taken to a hopsital where they determined it was a severe bacterial infection. They gave me a round of antibiotics, I got back to the States and I had to do another round of antibiotics. They thought it might still be appendicitis when I got back to the States, but I still have my appendix."


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

loubob57 said:


> I bet if Colton hadn't been evacuated they wouldn't have merged until next week.


I'm not so sure I agree. The show has to be "story-boarded" in advance to make sure challenges are built with the right number of people taken into consideration for both reward and immunity. Some of the TV Guide behind-the-scenes Survivor shows have said that some challenges take upwards of two weeks to build.

I think the merge was planned, but I think the original thought was to have the tribe merge and then vote someone out as a single unit vs. the no-vote that happened.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I'm not so sure I agree. The show has to be "story-boarded" in advance to make sure challenges are built with the right number of people taken into consideration for both reward and immunity. Some of the TV Guide behind-the-scenes Survivor shows have said that some challenges take upwards of two weeks to build.
> 
> I think the merge was planned, but I think the original thought was to have the tribe merge and then vote someone out as a single unit vs. the no-vote that happened.


But don't you think the storyboard looks something like this:

*When down to 12: Merge*

Which would mean that the merge would happen next week if Colton was not evacuated...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I'm not so sure I agree. The show has to be "story-boarded" in advance to make sure challenges are built with the right number of people taken into consideration for both reward and immunity. Some of the TV Guide behind-the-scenes Survivor shows have said that some challenges take upwards of two weeks to build.
> 
> I think the merge was planned, but I think the original thought was to have the tribe merge and then vote someone out as a single unit vs. the no-vote that happened.


Had Colton not been evacuated, I assume there would have been an Immunity Challenge with the loser going to Tribal and the merge would have taken place the next day.

As Colton WAS eveacuated D), there was no need for the immunity challenge and they brought everyone to Tribal and did the merge there instead.

I'm just wondering if there is a Merge Feast waiting for them back at camp that we'll wind up seeing at the start of next week's show?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Azlen said:


> Here's an interview with Colton. He still has his appendix.
> 
> http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...olton-cumbie-realizes-that-karma-got-him.html
> 
> "I'm obviously 100% better. What happened was I was taken to a hopsital where *they determined it was a severe bacterial infection*. They gave me a round of antibiotics, I got back to the States and I had to do another round of antibiotics. They thought it might still be appendicitis when I got back to the States, but I still have my appendix."


Wow. And we all thought Christina was such a Saint! She wasn't cradling his head, she was poisoning him!


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Azlen said:


> Here's an interview with Colton. He still has his appendix.
> 
> http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...olton-cumbie-realizes-that-karma-got-him.html
> 
> "I'm obviously 100% better. What happened was I was taken to a hopsital where they determined it was a severe bacterial infection. They gave me a round of antibiotics, I got back to the States and I had to do another round of antibiotics. They thought it might still be appendicitis when I got back to the States, but I still have my appendix."


That is refreshing. He genuinely seems contrite in that interview.

tk


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

pendragn said:


> That is refreshing. He genuinely seems contrite in that interview.
> 
> tk


Call me skeptical. I think he's trying to spin his behavior so he can get back on the show again. Everyone loves a nice "redemption story". If you don't believe me ask every actor/singer who has been to rehab.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I'm not so sure I agree. The show has to be "story-boarded" in advance to make sure challenges are built with the right number of people taken into consideration for both reward and immunity. Some of the TV Guide behind-the-scenes Survivor shows have said that some challenges take upwards of two weeks to build.
> 
> I think the merge was planned, but I think the original thought was to have the tribe merge and then vote someone out as a single unit vs. the no-vote that happened.





MikeekiM said:


> But don't you think the storyboard looks something like this:
> 
> *When down to 12: Merge*
> 
> Which would mean that the merge would happen next week if Colton was not evacuated...





JLucPicard said:


> Had Colton not been evacuated, I assume there would have been an Immunity Challenge with the loser going to Tribal and the merge would have taken place the next day.
> 
> As Colton WAS eveacuated D), there was no need for the immunity challenge and they brought everyone to Tribal and did the merge there instead.
> 
> I'm just wondering if there is a Merge Feast waiting for them back at camp that we'll wind up seeing at the start of next week's show?


I'm not entirely sure what any of you are arguing about. If Colton hadn't been evac'd, there would have been an IC and then someone would have been voted out. Then the Merge would have happened at the beginning of next week's episode. Instead, since Colton was evac'd, they didn't then want to have an IC and TC and merge with 11 people, so they just canceled the IC and TC for this episode and used the time to have the Merge at the joint TC. For the viewers, it means the Merge happened a week early, but for the people in the game, the timing is only about 12 hours different from if it had happened the normal way. It just means there will be more time in next week's episode to devote to challenges and camp life rather than them doing the Merge at the beginning of the next episode.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

caslu said:


> I am not one to wish pain or hurt on anyone but.... couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Hopefully Alicia is next.


I said the exact same thing at the end of the episode last night!!

I also like very much that they are merged at what, on the surface, appears as even numbers. It'll be interesting to see how things play out!


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

bareyb said:


> Call me skeptical. I think he's trying to spin his behavior so he can get back on the show again. Everyone loves a nice "redemption story". If you don't believe me ask every actor/singer who has been to rehab.


I'm with you on this. I don't think he has the capacity for that sort of self-discovery.


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

It's already been said, but a picture is worth a thousand smeeks...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> The reunion show will be the Colton show. He'll go on and on about how he was dominating the game and only emergency surgery kept him from the million. I really hope Jeff gives him very little screen time.





Necromancer2006 said:


> I don't think they will bring him back. There are certain people who are "ugly" and he is one of them.


Colton should get next to no time at the Reunion Show because he didn't even make it to the top twelve. Probst will give him a chance for redemption, and then ask Christina and Bill if they forgive Colton and then move on to the top three.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I just listened to an interview with Colton and when asked whether he regretted leaving the game without giving away the Immunity Idol, he said that he wanted to give it away, but not to anyone on his current tribe. Jeff wouldn't let him give it to anyone on the other tribe, so he just kept it. He said that, contrary to what we saw on the show, Alicia was going to be the next one voted out. He said that Alicia had made some comment about how she was tight with the girls and Colton immediately decided she had to go next. He had Jonas and Leif already sold on the idea, and of course Christina was going to go along with it as well.

He also said that the person he wanted to give the II to was Jay. He said that he and Jay had an alliance from Day 1 and that Jay was like a big brother to him out there. He said that he already had sent feelers out and that they were going to target Chelsea after the merge, and that Jay and Troy would have come back to their alliance with him and he feels like they'd have been able to coast to the end.

Not sure how much of that is reality and how much is his spin, but it would have certainly been interesting to see it play out.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I don't think they will bring [Colton] back. (...) I don't see them bringing back someone who never had a redeeming quality.


What about Jonny "Fairplay"? They brought him back.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> What about Jonny "Fairplay"? They brought him back.


Which makes one wonder if Colton will become a pop Icon now. 

Fairplay was all over the place for a while there. He got a decent run out of being a bad guy. I don't think I see Colton having even that much appeal though. Pretty hard to un-ring that particularly nasty bell. I do have to give grudging props to him for the strategy if what is said above is true. It also explains why he didn't give the idol to Alicia. Interesting... Rife with possible fail but as said already, would have been fun to see if they could have pulled it off...

Oh. And I hate to say it, but after Colton's "change of heart", I'm pretty darn sure we WILL be seeing him on another Survivor. No way they won't do it. People that don't like him will tune in to see if the new tribes give him the "Russell Treatment" and the rest will tune in to see if his change of heart is for real. I bet most of us in this thread will be watching it too. I know I will.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Even Fairplay was entertaining. Colton was not. I can't imagine anyone liking him.

As far as redemption, how can he possibly redeem himself? You see what a person really is when they have all the power. Absent the power, you only see who they are pretending to be. We have seen the real Colton.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I can't imagine them being a racist back, Fairplay wasn't a racist.

Tarzan is a piece of work too, he gets a pass because the other 2 are so horrible.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

How spineless are those people? watching colton and Alicia treat Christina like that and just sitting there and saying/doing nothing? Amazing.

And I'm not taking Christina off the hook, she was spineless as well. Those two beyatches would have gotten some choice words from me in retort.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Amnesia said:


> What about Jonny "Fairplay"? They brought him back.


That's because Fairplay made a brilliant move and everyone loved to hate him (c'mon - dead grandmother. Brilliant gameplay move). After bringing him back the 2nd time and him essentially quitting, he'll never be invited to a Survivor event again (I think Probst is on record saying that as well).

The difference between the two is I don't think there are that many people who are all gung-ho and positive about the way Colton played.

Fairplay was polarizing - you either loved him or hated him (or loved to hate him). Same with Russell.

I don't see the same thing anywhere from anybody about the way they love Colton and how he plays and how he treats others.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> Okay, my disgust with Colton and Alicia is complete:
> 
> http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...tit=Survivor:+One+World+-+Secret+Scene+Colton
> 
> He pulls the corners of his eyes (you know what I mean) to mock Christina. And Alicia happily copies him. Two amazingly disgusting people And she's a special needs teacher. Wow.


This video isn't available anymore-- do you happen to know if it's available anywhere else?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Thanks.

F*** those two. That is reprehensible.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Anubys said:


> Even Fairplay was entertaining. Colton was not. I can't imagine anyone liking him.
> 
> As far as redemption, how can he possibly redeem himself? *You see what a person really is when they have all the power. Absent the power, you only see who they are pretending to be.* We have seen the real Colton.


Man. Isn't THAT the truth. True in the game, true in life. Well said.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't remember any player ever being as just plain mean as colton (and alicia). Naonka was pretty bad, but not this bad. Russell said some not nice things to the camera. He wasn't racist. It could be argued he was pretty mean to women (to the camera only - never to their face). Almost everything (if not everything) Russell did was for strategy though.

Johnny Fairplay wasn't mean to anyone either. He's famous for telling a lie. Tell me one survivor that hasn't told a lie. Sure, his was a big lie, but it was also a strategic lie, to keep himself in the game, and it wasn't at the expense of any other players.

Colton is in a league of his own. 

I hope his change of heart is legit, and I hope he's learned from this. But I also really don't want to see him given another chance at this game. Let him redeem himself in the real world, not on survivor.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

When Colton complained of a headache and stomach hurting I thought maybe he was getting his period.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

VegasVic said:


> The reunion show will be the Colton show. He'll go on and on about how he was dominating the game and only emergency surgery kept him from the million. I really hope Jeff gives him very little screen time.


You know he'll get a lot of screen time because everyone is talking about him. I just hope Jeff puts him in his place and portrays him as the horrible person he is.

I can't believe Colton was getting angry at Christina for how slow she was running in the challenge. He degrades someone and tells them they will be voted out of the tribe next, and then he actually expects them to try to help him win a challenge. You don't tell someone you are going to fire them by the end of the week, and then call them names, and then expect them to perform on their last few days on the job.

I was hoping Christina would turn to Colton and say "you want me to run for ice cream? I get all the ice cream I want when you vote me out in two days".


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> When Colton complained of a headache and stomach hurting I thought maybe he was getting his period.


Oh great, that made me lough out loud at work. Loud! My coworker gave me a look and an arched eyebrow.

I was thinking the assh#le had bad gas from eating the rice or fish or fruite or something. He was such a whiner and bully at the same time.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

Many of the other evil contestants have been devious. Colton's problem wasn't that he was devious--it's that he's a mean bully. I found his behavior so disgusting it made me want to switch away. They should never bring him back because I think it would put people off from watching the show.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I can hear Alicia's excuses. "I was playing a game. I would NEVER be that mean in real life." I hope her school district is paying attention & she becomes another unemployed teacher giving a loving, caring teacher a chance at her job.
Her & Colton reminded me of junior high bullies. The went way over the top. If I had been Christina I might have said "You can go home or you can jump in the fire" when he complained about being sick. I'm normally a nurturing person but after someone is that mean to me, they are on their own.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Dnamertz said:


> You know he'll get a lot of screen time because everyone is talking about him. I just hope Jeff puts him in his place and portrays him as the horrible person he is.


There's still a lot of the season left to go. If nothing else happens worth talking about, he'll get more screen time than the average back row person would, but if some other reunion worthy events happen then he won't get as much.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Personally, I hope no one ever gets fired from a real life job based solely on how they were portrayed in a television show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> Personally, I hope no one ever gets fired from a real life job based solely on how they were portrayed in a television show.


But is it accurate to say that this is simply a matter of how she was "portrayed in a television show?" It's not like she didn't make the comments. It's not like they were taken out of context. It's not like the comments were scripted and she was just reciting lines. At some point, doesn't she have to take responsibility for her actions, even if they did take place while she was a contestant on a television show?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> Personally, I hope no one ever gets fired from a real life job based solely on how they were portrayed in a television show.


Would you feel that way if she was teaching your child?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

tiams said:


> Would you feel that way if she was teaching your child?


As a childless person, it's tough to honestly say. I hope I would consider my personal experiences with her first.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> As a childless person, it's tough to honestly say. I hope I would consider my personal experiences with her first.


You wouldn't. You would consider your child first, as any parent would. I bet there is not one parent on here who would sign their child up to be taught by her.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

It's the fact that she is a teacher and an aggressive, racist bully that is cause for concern. We try to get kids not to bully and here's a teacher kicking Christina when she's down just to be mean. That's not the type of person who I want impressing morals upon kids.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm childless, I wouldn't let Her or Colton near anyone I cared about...


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I wouldn't let her near my dog.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

wendiness1 said:


> Okay, my disgust with Colton and Alicia is complete:
> 
> http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...tit=Survivor:+One+World+-+Secret+Scene+Colton
> 
> He pulls the corners of his eyes (you know what I mean) to mock Christina. And Alicia happily copies him. Two amazingly disgusting people And she's a special needs teacher. Wow.


They seem to have pulled it! That video isn't up anymore! Damn now you've got me wanting to see it.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

jkeegan said:


> They seem to have pulled it! That video isn't up anymore! Damn now you've got me wanting to see it.


Found a copy on youtube:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIvSeIdxX8s[/media]


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

pendragn said:


> That is refreshing. He genuinely seems contrite in that interview.
> 
> tk


Not to me.. That feels absolutely fake. Self serving say-the-right-thing-to-get-back-on-the-show drivel. He didn't learn anything - he didn't have any eye-openers - nothing. (imnsho)


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Doh, sorry for the smeek re: video


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

There was another video in which Alicia says she had nothing to do one afternoon, was bored, and so decided to mess around with Christina's head. This woman should not be teaching anybody, particularly special needs kids. I wonder if she mocks them and "messes with their heads" as well for her own entertainment.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

wendiness1 said:


> There was another video in which Alicia says she had nothing to do one afternoon, was bored, and so decided to mess around with Christina's head. This woman should not be teaching anybody, particularly special needs kids. I wonder if she mocks them and "messes with their heads" as well for her own entertainment.


If Colton was around to hear you say that, he'd probably make jokes about her working with "retards" and make some mocking ********* voice.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

jkeegan said:


> If Colton was around to hear you say that, he'd probably make jokes about her working with "retards" and make some mocking ********* voice.


I'll bet he would have.

There are rumors that she and Colton want to appear on The Amazing Race. God help us.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

wendiness1 said:


> I'll bet he would have.
> 
> There are rumors that she and Colton want to appear on The Amazing Race. God help us.


These fierce competitors whine bags would be lucky to leave the starting line...


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

jkeegan said:


> Not to me.. That feels absolutely fake. Self serving say-the-right-thing-to-*get-back-on-the-show* drivel. He didn't learn anything - he didn't have any eye-openers - nothing. (imnsho)


What made Colton entertaining to watch? What about Colton got people talking about Survivor? His meanness. If he wants to get back on Survivor, why would be pretend act completely from the way that worked in the first place?

Take Russell Hantz's approach. He was a weasel, and ever time he was interviewed after the show he stuck with that character. It got him invited back twice. Why would Colton say he's changed if he wants back on the show?

tk


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

He's receiving a lot of public backlash? /shrug


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

pmyers said:


> He's receiving a lot of public backlash? /shrug


This forum needs a "like" function...  everyone I've talked to in person would shun a future Survivor with him... and they go back to the beginning, some turned me on to Survivor...


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

And it turns out it was not his appendix after all

http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/survivor_one_world/2012_Mar_22_colton-bacteria-idol


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

bareyb said:


> Call me skeptical. I think he's trying to spin his behavior so he can get back on the show again. Everyone loves a nice "redemption story". If you don't believe me ask every actor/singer who has been to rehab.





jkeegan said:


> Not to me.. That feels absolutely fake. Self serving say-the-right-thing-to-get-back-on-the-show drivel. He didn't learn anything - he didn't have any eye-openers - nothing. (imnsho)





pendragn said:


> What made Colton entertaining to watch? What about Colton got people talking about Survivor? His meanness. If he wants to get back on Survivor, why would be pretend act completely from the way that worked in the first place?
> 
> Take Russell Hantz's approach. He was a weasel, and ever time he was interviewed after the show he stuck with that character. It got him invited back twice. Why would Colton say he's changed if he wants back on the show?
> 
> tk





pmyers said:


> He's receiving a lot of public backlash? /shrug





dfergie said:


> This forum needs a "like" function...  everyone I've talked to in person would shun a future Survivor with him... and they go back to the beginning, some turned me on to Survivor...


Yep. Nobody wants to see more of what he did on the show. It was hard for most decent people to watch. I would not want to see more of that. If he can convince enough people that he's "changed" it might give him a shot to get back on. It sounds like he's trying to get into the Reality Show "biz" anyway if he's really trying to get on TAR. I'm sure by now he has an agent.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

tiams said:


> You wouldn't. You would consider your child first, as any parent would. I bet there is not one parent on here who would sign their child up to be taught by her.


And I bet you're talking out of your butt. Alicia has real-life friends who have known her for years and years. I'd be willing to bet the farm that they wouldn't have any problems signing up their child/children under her tutelage and care because the Alicia they saw on Survivor isn't the Alicia that they know.

I'm also glad that you can assert life decisions upon someone else without taking into consideration the individual's own life experiences, beliefs, and values of their own. We should let you make all the decisions for all of humanity and parents of children since you seem to believe you're omnipotent.

With that said, I know I wouldn't place my children under her care based on her actions and how I saw her behave on Survivor if given the opportunity. If that makes me a judgmental bad person, I'm okay with that.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

heySkippy said:


> Personally, I hope no one ever gets fired from a real life job based solely on how they were portrayed in a television show.


I think most people who have jobs wind up losing them (of their own accord) or doing something different after they return. Not many employers will let you just walk away for 45+ days or so (give or take). Some will, some use vacation or take a leave of absence if they can. Remember, you're not allowed to tell anyone you're leaving for Survivor.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Necromancer2006 said:


> And I bet you're talking out of your butt. Alicia has real-life friends who have known her for years and years. I'd be willing to bet the farm that they wouldn't have any problems signing up their child/children under her tutelage and care because the Alicia they saw on Survivor isn't the Alicia that they know.
> 
> I'm also glad that you can assert life decisions upon someone else without taking into consideration the individual's own life experiences, beliefs, and values of their own. We should let you make all the decisions for all of humanity and parents of children since you seem to believe you're omnipotent.
> 
> With that said, I know I wouldn't place my children under her care based on her actions and how I saw her behave on Survivor if given the opportunity. If that makes me a judgmental bad person, I'm okay with that.


I don't understand why you berate tiams about a comment and then end with almost the same sentiment.



> Tiams quote --
> I bet there is not one parent *on here* who would sign their child up to be taught by her.


Tiams didn't say "alicia's friends" they said "on here". There is a difference.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> And I bet you're talking out of your butt. Alicia has real-life friends who have known her for years and years. I'd be willing to bet the farm that they wouldn't have any problems signing up their child/children under her tutelage and care because the Alicia they saw on Survivor isn't the Alicia that they know.
> 
> I'm also glad that you can assert life decisions upon someone else without taking into consideration the individual's own life experiences, beliefs, and values of their own. We should let you make all the decisions for all of humanity and parents of children since you seem to believe you're omnipotent.
> 
> With that said, I know I wouldn't place my children under her care based on her actions and how I saw her behave on Survivor if given the opportunity. If that makes me a judgmental bad person, I'm okay with that.


This is a very schizophrenic post. You bash me for my assertion then validate my assertion.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

tiams said:


> This is a very schizophrenic post. You bash me for my assertion then validate my assertion.


Dual posting!


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

HeySkippy commented that seeing how he didn't have children, he wouldn't know how he'd react. So, you told him how he would react. I think that kind of arrogance is unbecoming. You know how you'd react, I know how I'd react, but to tell someone how they would react seems awfully arrogant, wouldn't you agree? Not everybody reacts the way you would and to lump all parents of children (that was redundant now wasn't it) telling them how they would react is ridiculous.

So I used an example of people who have known Alicia outside of Survivor and postulated that they wouldn't have any problems handing over their charges to her.

I don't see how it's schizophrenic at all. Just because you and I would behave the same way, doesn't mean that ALL parents would. How is that schizophrenic?

I was more taken aback by you determining what HeySkippy would do without taking into consideration his life experiences or if he had children, the experiences, values, and beliefs he would have.

How can you determine with absolute certainty what someone would do if you don't know where they would be at given a whole new set of circumstances in their life they never experienced?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> HeySkippy commented that seeing how he didn't have children, he wouldn't know how he'd react. So, you told him how he would react. I think that kind of arrogance is unbecoming. You know how you'd react, I know how I'd react, but to tell someone how they would react seems awfully arrogant, wouldn't you agree? Not everybody reacts the way you would and to lump all parents of children (that was redundant now wasn't it) telling them how they would react is ridiculous.
> 
> So I used an example of people who have known Alicia outside of Survivor and postulated that they wouldn't have any problems handing over their charges to her.
> 
> ...


You obviously don't have children.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

tiams said:


> You obviously don't have children.


Two hospital bills would say otherwise, but if that's all you've got, go with it.

I'm so glad you know for a fact what someone else would do. Your life must be incredible!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

tiams said:


> You obviously don't have children.


Like the people who do have children always do such a great job raising them... 

I stand by my original comment that no one should ever be fired solely because of how they've been portrayed on a heavily edited reality show.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> Like the people who do have children always do such a great job raising them...
> 
> I stand by my original comment that no one should ever be fired solely because of how they've been portrayed on a heavily edited reality show.


I think people are simply exaggerating to make a point. The basic idea is that most/all parents would simply not want to take the risk with Alicia and would prefer to go with someone else.

We take risks every day when we hand over our kids to other people. Why take the chance with Alicia?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Anubys said:


> We take risks every day when we hand over our kids to other people. Why take the chance with Alicia?


That's not the same as hoping she gets fired when you don't really know her.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> That's not the same as hoping she gets fired when you don't really know her.


Sure it is. If my kid(s) are under her care, I would try to find someone else. That is exactly the point. Why take the chance? I've seen enough to worry me a great deal.

So people are simply projecting "what would I do" to "what other parents will/should do".


----------



## pudding7 (May 13, 2002)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I think most people who have jobs wind up losing them (of their own accord) or doing something different after they return. Not many employers will let you just walk away for 45+ days or so (give or take). Some will, some use vacation or take a leave of absence if they can. Remember, you're not allowed to tell anyone you're leaving for Survivor.


You're not allowed to tell anyone you're leaving for Survivor? That's weird.

"I need to take a leave of absence."
"Wow, ok, why?"
"Can't say, but it's really important."
"Yikes, that's going to hurt us, but if you say it's important, ok."

6 months later...

"You left us in a lurch at work for 6 weeks to be on a TV show?! F--- you."


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

pudding7 said:


> You're not allowed to tell anyone you're leaving for Survivor? That's weird.


first rule about Survivor club, we're not allowed to talk about Survivor club. 


pudding7 said:


> "I need to take a leave of absence."
> "Wow, ok, why?"
> "Can't say, but it's really important."
> "Yikes, that's going to hurt us, but if you say it's important, ok."
> ...


Considering how many of the more recent entrants have been semi-actors/wannabees it's not like they're that missed in their day jobs.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not sure that being a ***** on a reality TV show disqualifies someone from being a good teacher any more than being a foot fetishist would disqualify someone from being a good surgeon.

While I'm disliking this season more than any other, I think the Colton-Alicia show was a realization that the only way for them to extend their 15 minutes given that neither has the ability to actual win would be to be over the top crazy.

Christina's reaction to their comments towards her and her coddling of Colton seems to indicate that we missed a lot of what was going on behind the scenes and that this was more schtick for the camera. 

DevdogAZ's comments on an interview he heard seems to indicate there was much more gameplay going on than just what we saw prior to Colton getting a tummy ache.

Have we ever seen a bigger bunch of dislikabel idiots on one tribe? What the hell is Christina doing to everyone that even Tarzan seems to dislike her personally? And Leif and Jonas seem to be as dumb as the rest.

It was pretty funny watching Tarzan climb up the blocks to throw the coconut at the trampoline. I'll give him credit though, he was great when he threw the coconut at the tramp (not Alicia). Two for two I think.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

fmowry said:


> Have we ever seen a bigger bunch of dislikabel idiots on one tribe?


Survivor: Thailand.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

fmowry said:


> Have we ever seen a bigger bunch of dislikabel idiots on one tribe?


Every other season on Survivor? Seems like someone says that every season.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> Every other season on Survivor? Seems like someone says that every season.


There have been tribes of idiots before, but I'm not sure they were as dislikeable. I know I have never hated players more than Colton and Alicia. And I can't even feel sorry for Christina after the way she acted when Colton got sick. Leif is just a dummy and Tarzan annoys the hell out of me though he may be playing a great game if the other players look past him being feeble in physical challenges and don't vote him out.

I guess there's Jonas.

FWIW I enjoyed Russell and Johnny Fairplay. Naonka wasn't close to as bad as Colton and Alicia.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Jonas thought Colton was a mastermind and cried when he left. He's the dumbest of the bunch.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Roadblock said:


> Jonas thought Colton was a mastermind and cried when he left. He's the dumbest of the bunch.


You're right. I forgot about the crying. I just remember him seeming to want to take control of the game after Jonas left.

Yes, that whole tribe can fall into the fire.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

fmowry said:


> Naonka wasn't close to as bad as Colton and Alicia.


She was back then, when she was the looniest bird in the bin. Now she doesn't seem so bad.


----------

